# Hi. Egg collection on monday and feeling nervous.



## v2681 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi. This is my first post on here and Im a little unsure on what to put really.

We have been trying to conceive for nearly 6 years.  we are currently in the middle of our first IVF cycle after 3 previous DI attempts failed.  We went for our scan yesterday and there is 4 follicles ready for collection on Monday.  Im incredibly nervous now.  I really want to try and stay positive but found the scan yesterday very difficult.  I was borderline on whether to continue with the injections and have another scan on Monday and the doctor seemed unsure on the next stage. they asked us to return a few hours later and then told us that the team had gathered and believed an egg collection Monday was the better option. I think the doctors uncertainty has knocked my confidence a bit now. I'm scared as it feels like my body lets us down. S x


----------



## Revols (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi there, wishing you every luck for Monday! Sending you lots of  . Its hard but you got to try and keep your chin up   and no blaming yourself!!!!!!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

to FF!

Huge  Each stage of IVF is a hurdle, and it's so hard. The fact that you have 4 follies is a good sign  Most ladies dont remember much about their egg collection, I know it's difficult to not think about it though  Let us know how you get on wont you? x
Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too, lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

Any general IVF quesions? Have a look in this section ...
*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Masses of luck for Monday    
Don't worry about only having 4 follies.  I only had one 1 and it was the lucky one.  
Hope it is for you too.
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Wishing you luck for EC on Monday xx


----------



## nickoker (Dec 31, 2010)

hi there,
Ive recently gone through an ec (13th December).  When i had my original scan i had lots of lovely folicles - 20 in all.  By the time i had gone through IVF I had a total of 6 which were viable / accessible.  I felt really down thinking how can that be right, ive less now than i did before i started treatment.  But, have to say that of the 6, 4 fertilised and 2 went on to be transferred.  I had a bfp and now waiting for my 6 week scan.  So, it really does only take 1.  Please try not to worry.  
The ec itself I found a little bit painful but the drugs that you get are great, I dont remember much of the journey home!  After the EC I had very little pain but slept the rest of the day!

Wishing you the best of luck and keeping my fingers crossed x


----------



## Revols (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi hope all went well today!


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi S
How did it go?    
Reb


----------



## v2681 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi
Sorry about not replying sooner.  Thank you for your replies. On our egg collection  they managed to get 9 eggs. After hearing 4 on Friday i was very shocked and convinced they couldn't have been my eggs.  Four of the eggs fertilised and on Wednesday they transfered one embryo.  We are waiting to hear off hospital to see if they can freeze the remaining three.  I'm too scared to phone and ask because i don't want to add more pressure if they were unable to freeze remaining ones.  the doctor  told us to go home and wait for the test in two weeks.
I don't remember much from the egg collection -  there was a bit of bleeding so they had to double pack?? still a bit unsure what that means. I remember it being a bit painful but just relieved it had been successful.  the last three days have been so mad with going back for the transfer.  I felt like the whole way through I've been able to ease my mind by thinking of the result but now the result is the next step I'm very nervous. I wish there was something I could do. I'm scared to get excited in case it doesn't work but want to remain positive. 
S x


----------



## Revols (Nov 22, 2010)

Thats great! This will be the longest wait ever - I found doing a 1000 piece jigsaw helped pass the time ha ha very addictive! Good luck and try not to go   easier said than done! Sending a big   and loads of


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

The jigsaw thing must be catching!  I did one last time and just about to complete one now! It is very relaxing as the 2ww is the longest ever.    Good luck to everyone


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

well done S - that's great news


----------

